# Lüftertausch - weniger U/min



## HeaDHunteR (7. März 2012)

Moin,

also ich wollte meinen PC weiter modden..

Hab en Hanjung TR-300 EX Midi Tower.

Hier is en 120mm lüfter vorne (blau-led), 200mm oben und en 120mm an de seite (seitenfenster)

Hatte mir nun en Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 bestellt.

Der jetzige ist en: FX3 HM1225ASL.

Jetzige: 1200 u/min

Sharkoon (blau-led): 1000 u/min

De Lüfter is direkt aufm Mainboard angeschlossen.

Läuft also vollast (tdm noch sehr leise!)


Nun meine frage:

Würde des was ausmachen wenn ich den neuen Lüfter da reinbau?
Hab schiss mir den PC zu schrotten... daher frag ich....

System:
intel core i5 (highend Wakü)
60gb ssd
1Tb hdd
palit geforce gtx 570 (dual fan)

Der Lüfter zieht von draußen die Luft und bläst se nach innen.
Also richtung graka.

Meint ihr, dass des viel ausmachen würde?


Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!

Wenn noch mehr Infos benötigt werden, dann bescheid geben! 

lg
HeaDHunteR


----------

